# Anybody experience with multi stage water filters/purifiers



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Here in Thailand, the multi stage water filter/purifier is rather common. An example if this is shown on:
.:Welcome to Stiebel Eltron :. The water heater Germans love most

Most other websites and brands are all in Thai but same kind of filters.

I was wondering if others have experience with these kind of filters. Do they really work? Can you drink the water? If I buy spare filters, how long can I keep them?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I've never used a multi-stage filter like that, but that one looks better than the one I depend on every day.

I would think it depends on your water source. I personally wouldn't hesitate to use a filter like that to clean rainwater from a roof catchment system.

If you would be getting water from a river or something... I don't know. What's in your water? Heavy metals? Pesticide runoff? Fertilizers? Some potent witch's brew from the local manufacturing plant? I would find out before I depended on any filter.

I would think the filters would store indefinably. Then I would contact the manufacturer and find out for sure.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Prepadoodle,

Part of the water will come from the roof. Further, we have some government water and some water from a creek. I hope the water is ok as there is no industry around. But the planning is to get a sample of all the various water sources and get it tested by a university. There is about 50 km from the place a university where they do this kind of testing.

Indeed will contact the purification company to get more information on them.


----------

